# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Tìm mua Bệ Z khung C-frame

## thanhvanshop1986

Chả là hôm bữa e mới lụm được combo xy gang đúc ht 330x390mm  khá là ưng. mà giơ tìm cái bệ z và bệ đỡ dưới khó quá. 
bác nào có bệ nào phù hợp để lại cho e với. lần đầu e dựng con khung C nên chưa biết băt đầu tự đầu.

----------


## thanhvanshop1986

ae ai có giúp e với ạ

----------


## thanhvanshop1986

úp...............

----------

